# IP im gleichen Subnetz?



## Dottwin (18. Juli 2004)

Hallo, ich stell mich erst einmal vor(da ich ja neu bin).Ich heisse Mark bin 33 und komme aus dem schönen Frbg. im Breisgau(eigentlich aus HH).Ich habe Euer Forum schon ein paar Mal besucht, als Gast und finde es wirklich sehr sehr gut.Ich habe erst seit 2 Jahren einen Computer und beschäftige mich aber intensiver erst seit ca. einem Jahr.Ich habe jetzt vor ein paar Monaten ein fernstudium  Netzwerktechnik begonnen.Da man aber keinen hat der es einem erklärt wenn mans nicht blickt, ist es sehr sehr anstrengend sich alles selbst beizubringen.Und aus der Schule bin ich ja auch schon länger.
Ich habe da jetzt ein paar Hausaufgaben wo ich echt auf dem Schlauch stehe.Ich habe schon hier im Forum gesucht aber nichts passendes gefunden.
Der Lehrbrief den ich jetzt am Wickel habe, behandelt TCP/IP und unter Anderem auch Subnetz, Hostberechnug u.s.w.
*Meine Aufgabe lt.rüfen Sie ob sich folgende IP Adresse(Subnetzmaske in Klammern) im gleichen Subnetz befinden?Rechenweg angeben.* 
a)10.11.133.4 (255.255.252.0)              10.25.20.1 (255.255.252.0)

b)10.11.120.1 (255.255.248.0)              10.14.1.1 (255.255.248.0)

Kann mir jemand helfen?Danke schon mal im Vorraus.

MFG Mark


----------



## squeaker (18. Juli 2004)

Gott schuf die Suchfunktion, daher siehe:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials164072.html


----------

